# How heavy is a "good" wet diaper?



## wantads (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm trying to make sure my little guy is getting enough. He definately has at least 5 wet diapers a day but how wet is "good." We use disposables. The morning diaper is soaked and the next is still quite heavy. After that they get considerably lighter throughout the day. I can tell they definately have pee in them but they certainly aren't "soaked." How do I measure? Just need some reassurance. Thanks!


----------



## MonkeysRUs (Jun 1, 2007)

Pour three tablespoons of water into a clean diaper to see what a "good" wet diaper should feel like.


----------



## wantads (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks MonkeysRUs! How many of these should he be having in one day?


----------



## hypatia (Apr 29, 2002)

Six to eight (after the first week).


----------



## MonkeysRUs (Jun 1, 2007)

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/enough-milk.html

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/enoughmilk-older.html

The above links have good info on how to tell if your baby is getting enough breastmilk. The first link is for birth to six weeks, the second link is from six weeks on. Your baby should be having at least 5-6 heavy wet diapers a day by the age of one week.


----------



## wantads (Apr 1, 2006)

I poured 4 tablespoons into a dry disposable and I can tell that my ds's diapers aren't that heavy. And according to kellymom my baby should have at least 4-5 of those a day. It's hard to say b/c his morning diaper is so heavy, should I count that as 2?

I offer all the time and many times my ds doesn't want to nurse. Am I to assume that he's just not hungry and he's getting what he needs?


----------



## rachellanigh (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wantads* 
I offer all the time and many times my ds doesn't want to nurse. Am I to assume that he's just not hungry and he's getting what he needs?

The great thing about breastfeeding is that most of the time the baby will regulate what he needs as long as you offer the breast often. Your baby sounds like mine in that he is not a "comfort nurser". If he's not hungry, he will get peeved if I try to offer the boob too early. Just make yourself available and as long as he seems happy and gaining weight, I would feel good.







) Good luck!


----------



## Martha_2sons (Mar 28, 2007)

If you're concerned about whether or not he's getting enough, then I would get a weight check done. This will either reassure you, or let you know that you may need to do something to boost your supply. Hang in there though, it gets WAY easier and is so worth the effort that you are putting into it.


----------



## MonkeysRUs (Jun 1, 2007)

How old is your baby? Can you tell us a bit about his nursing pattern (how often he nurses and for how long, is he actively sucking and swallowing, is he content after nursing etc). Is there a reason why you're concerned about whether or not he's getting enough milk?


----------

